# Need advice on building a bench seat.



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Have you tried, "Bench Plans" on a search engine?
Ron


----------



## RickDel (May 9, 2009)

thanks for the reply Ron.... Yeah, although I haven't quite seen what I'm invisioning. I did see a couple things without photos, but I'm a visual person, so I normally ignore anything without pics. 

Basically, I'm thinking something simple and made of 2x4's and 2x6's (maybe 4x4's for legs???). Though it's probably so basic that I won't find any plans for what I'm looking for. 

Still open for suggestions..


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

Is there a way to use existing base cabinets and take the doors off or somehow retrofit them so you're not starting from square one? I've seen this done for window seats, but in that case, you want the doors on.


----------



## 01stairguy (Feb 26, 2009)

how about something like this? i dont know just an idea


----------



## RickDel (May 9, 2009)

01strairguy, that's a really nice one. Much nicer then what we need and looks a little intimidating for my skill level (BEGINNER).

I'm thinking of using 2x4's to make a retangle frame. Miter the corners and cut a rabbet into the inner edge for the 2x6's to lay on. Then use a few 2x4's under the 2x6 seat to hold it together, and finally mount that on top of 3 sets of 4x4's evenly spaced for legs (the floor under the bench will be the storage area). 

Couple questions about my design. 

1. Can I cut a rabbet into the edge of a 2x4 for the 2x6 to lay on? (the side of the 2x4 isn't very wide and that would be the edge of the seat)

2. Are 4x4's a good choice to mount the bench too for support?

3. How would I mount the top to the legs? (guess I'd have to screw down through the top of the bench)

Like I said guys, this is probably to basic to find any plans (I can't even find any books on 'basic' framing and building designs. However, I don't have much building experience so I figured I'd ask. 

Thanks Again.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Hi Rick,

Are you planning on using framing lumber due to cost? Or because it seems less intimidating to work with?

It would help to know the dimensions (especially length) of the total seats/cabinets and shape..."L" shaped, straight run, etc.

Some open plywood cabinets with a plywood top (and moulding) with face frames can be done for a fairly inexpensive price (materials only-depending on length), and give you a nice look for a "public" space. :yes:


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

this would be easy to fabricate on your own. it would be easy to swap out the metal for wood if you don't have any metal working know-how or tools.










and this is also pretty simple. swap out the metal for wood.










The woodworking forum (see link at top of page) would also be a good place to poke around.


----------



## RickDel (May 9, 2009)

Jay, I'm a little worried of the skill level required. However, we don't need anything too fancy or expensive (this is just going in an MMA gym). We're planning on spending around $100 on the total project. Also, we're thinking two straight benches approx 6ft each. 

cellophane, that first one is what I was thinking, but maybe just a tad bit fancier. Maybe I could use a router to the edges or something, or some other trick to just make it a hair nicer. 

Thanks Again Guys


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

Ya know what Rick, you're miles ahead if you're at least a little bit apprehensive in regards to your skill level..._lots_ of bad work gets done by those who push ahead irregardless of their skills :yes:

And yes, your $100 budget wouldn't cover ply cabs with face frames. Good luck with the project. :thumbsup:

J


----------



## Cmudr1 (Jan 15, 2009)

This may be too late but here is a Tree Bench I built for about $100. I know it's round but maybe it'll give ya an idea for yours. I believe it has the same construction style you were looking for, 4x4 legs, 2x4 braces etc...
If ya want more info about how this is built just let me know. Good luck building yours


----------



## RickDel (May 9, 2009)

Cmdr1, that's EXACTLY what I was thinking.... I'd really appreciate any info you could provide for this. As I said, I've acquired a pretty good tool collection, so I should have what I need to accomplish this build. However, my skill level is 'BEGINNER', so feel free to provide any minute details.... Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Cmudr1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well I can't find my original plans to upload so I'll try and write something out. I am not a carpenter but just an average DIYer so feel free to use my plans just as a starting off point. As far as tools it shouldnt require more than a saw and drill maybe router if you want to make a decorative edge.

Materials used: 4x4 for legs, 2x2 for seat boards to attach to, 2x4 diagonal support, lag bolts for attaching the 2x2 to the other 2 boards, and 3" screws for attaching the 2x4 to the leg. The seat boards I used 5/4" x 6" deck boards because it was an outside bench but you could just use some 1x6 boards and router the edges round. And finished it off with some 1x2 furring strips to hide the bolts.

Your plan will be a little bit different because your going to need 4 legs instead of just 2 like mine was. I also attahced my seat boards from the top to give it more of a Deck like look. If you wanted to hide the screws you could just screw up from under and use some finishing nails to skirt around just under the seat boards. 

I would also remember that you're going to be putting lots of people on this so it needs to be sound. Try and make sure the load sits on the 4x4 and not fastened to the sides of it. Here's a pic that should get ya going.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

I would avoid construction lumber. It can twist, warp, curl, etc as it dries. Rick, where are you at? Maybe I know a woodworker who could mentor you through the project. That said, here are plans for what I think you want. You could do this bench without the back.
http://www.homehardware.ca/Cms/content/index/page/homeathome_diy_summer_05_deckbench


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Here is another plan
*http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/store/Outdoor_Bench_Woodworking_Plan.html









and another
http://www.stilesdesigns.com/storage.html (paid)








*


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

Brik said:


> I would avoid construction lumber. It can twist, warp, curl, etc as it dries.


Would construction lumber be OK in an interior setting? From the OP it sounded like it would be an interior project.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

cellophane said:


> Would construction lumber be OK in an interior setting? From the OP it sounded like it would be an interior project.


no, its not dry enough for true woodworking. If you're just slapping some 2x4 together with screws and dont care then it would be OK. for something more furniture like it shouldnt be used.


----------



## RickDel (May 9, 2009)

Brik, I'm in Dover Delaware.

Cmurdr1, I REALLY appreciate the help!! I have a couple questions.

1. So, are the 1x6 seat boards drilled directly from the top into the 4x4's, or are the 2x4's between them? Sorry, but I'm a little confused of the purpose of the 2x4's (since it's the 2x2 that are actually holding the seat boards together, right?).

2. Why do you use lag bolts and not screws between the 2x2 and 1x6's? And are the lag bolts counter sunk into the 1x6's to make them flush?

3. I won't need diagonal braces, so would I just put 2x4's around the bottom for additional support? 

And as far as the construction lumber, we don't need anything 'permanent' so as long as it last a couple years we'll be happy. 

Thanks Again!


----------



## Cmudr1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well first off as the other people mentioned if you do use construction lumber it is obviously going to look like it and not as nice as it could be. If thats fine with you then I say go ahead. 



> 1. So, are the 1x6 seat boards drilled directly from the top into the 4x4's, or are the 2x4's between them? Sorry, but I'm a little confused of the purpose of the 2x4's (since it's the 2x2 that are actually holding the seat boards together, right?).


I would use the 2x4 on top of the 4x4s to provide a base for the 1x6 to rest on. The 2x2 boards were originally used in my design because it had to be built in sections (sry I should have mentioned) Instead in your plan I would forget the 2x2 and use a 2x4 attached on top of the 4x4 to serve the same purpose. 



> 2. Why do you use lag bolts and not screws between the 2x2 and 1x6's? And are the lag bolts counter sunk into the 1x6's to make them flush?


Again it was because of the the sectional pieces I had to fit together, The lag bolts went through each 2x2 because it was attached to the sides of the 4x4 to give it the strength it needed (Again forget this in your plan, I was tryin to give a list of my plan)



> 3. I won't need diagonal braces, so would I just put 2x4's around the bottom for additional support?


That is one option however it may not be the most attractive option. I would suggest maybe some latteral support near the tops of the 4x4 closest to the 1x6 boards (if needed for stability) so it can be easily hidden by some trim all the way around. This is really up to you and what you feel you will need both structurually and aesthetically. 

Sorry for all the confusion in my posts, here is how I would assemble it:
1. Set a 2x4 across two 4x4 on each side and screw down
2. Set your 1x6 (two,three, four however deep you want it or you could use 1x4s depending on what look you want) on the 2x4 and screw up from underneath, be sure and leave at least a 2" overhang all the way around the 2x4 to create a lip in a min
3. Add any other structual support you feel you need as close as you can to the tops of the 4x4 and the bottom of the 1x6
4. Finish off with a 1x2 all the way around just under the 1x6 to hide any seams, hardware, supports while leaving a 1/2" lip min (dont put the trim flush to the edge of the 1x6 like a box, give it a little overhang)
5. Sand, Router any edges if you choose, Paint or stain and check that it's level and doesn't wobble. 

Hope this helps, this is just one suggestion, it reminds me of a park bench hehe. Post some pics when your done


----------



## RickDel (May 9, 2009)

Cmudr1, thanks for the reply..... I got a little busy these past few days, so haven't had time to really review your post thoroughly, but I will soon.... Thanks!!


----------

